

Chirping birds 'swapping insults like rappers' - wmat
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/872147-chirping-birds-diss-each-other-like-rappers

======
RyanMcGreal
Interesting analogy to rapping. This reminds me of a study I read a few years
ago finding that urban birdsong is faster and more staccato than
rural/pastoral birdsong.

